# Some Pics From the Pet Place Awards Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Dec10

I did not take Alex and Pilgrim as the weather was cold, rainy, and windy when we needed to leave this morning. Of course, the weather was fine in Long Beach .. about 40 miles north of us. Go figure. I now certainly wish that I would have taken them but know that I made the right decision given what was going on weatherwise here. Alex and Pilgrim are doing well.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The picture in the dark at the pond, looks like eyes in the dark 

and your new kitten Midnight looks like my moms old cat snowball  lol it only had one white hair but hay whatever works 

And congrats with the award. To bad Alex and Pilgrim couldnt be there but you made the right decision


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures, I hope there are more to come You don't look very happy in the ONE and ONLY picture you have posted (lol), but are certainly very nicely dressed for the event I hope you will post some more later and that there will be a video of some of the procedings.

It looks so warm and tropical there, the palm trees, the greenery, boy...do you people have it easy in California! lol. 

Thanks for sharing the photos, I liked them all. Poor "Loner" goose though and the night photography is very cool. Midnight sure is a sweet looking kitty too


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think you made a wise choice, Terry, as it has been one windy, chilly, and rainy
weekend. There'll always be another 'photo op', which reminds me, that was one scary "unamused" picture  .....

Havoc is a real sweetie, that look on her face was just sooo, sooo sweet. Betty was another sweetheart, beautiful cockatoo. Thanks for sharing all of the pics, the wording on your award was especially inspiring.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TERRY great pictures it looks like you all had a good time,and the eyes of the coots shinning in the dark.I call coots daffy ducks. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures, Terry! 

CONGRATULATIONS again, on your most DESERVED HONOR!!     

Love those pelican silhouettes!

Midnight reminds me of my all black ones, Gypsy and Twiggy (the bane of Squeaks' existence and his personal fitness trainer!). Midnight is such a cutie and will have a wonderful with you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I enjoyed the pics, and especially reading your award. It is such a great honor to know you,here on the forum. 

Did you get your haircut? I had to ask because I just had mine cut. It took over an hour for the beautician to cut it and style it, but it sure takes me less time now to wash,comb and style it.  

Thanks for sharing the pics and your wonderful day with us.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Terry,

I thought you Californians were happier people...

Next time, get a picture of yourself being licked by the cat--I'm sure Midnight would oblige and it should put a smile on your face.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the pictures. I especially loved Midnight's and the coots.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I think there will be pictures of the event on the Pet Place website in a few days. They will also show the video of the event on an upcoming show.

Treesa .. yes, I did get my hair cut about a month or so ago.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"Terry not amused at having her picture taken " - Well, you look very elegant!  Betty looks in great condition! I really appreciate your sharing your various experiences with us. How wonderful that positive actions are getting some publicity for a change! "...their welfare is important to the overall fabric of life..." That is the crux of the matter! Be sure you hang the framed award somewhere that Lucas can't get his beak on it! 

Very interesting Waterfowl Noir! Very thoughtful of the boy ducks to have that easy to identify curly feathers on their tail.

Love Midnight's golden eyes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Terri! Ever vigilant are you .. the curly drake feather! AND, yes .. that award shall be kept safe from the Lucas beak!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Midnight Is No More ..*

BUT .. her name is now Shadow! My husband immediately named the little cat Midnight and then decided that it was not the right name. After many failed attempts at naming, I won out with Shadow .. so Shadow she is!

She is a darling little cat!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics.
Shadow is so pretty, and the ducks are gorgeous. All pics are just great.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Well Shadow is just as cute as can be, ....by any name.  

Please share some more pics of the little darling when you have time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"Midnight Is No More .. "    

It's difficult to come up with the right name until you've spent some time together. Welcome to Shadow!


----------

